
The impending crisis that is Windows XP and IE 8 - stesch
http://www.troyhunt.com/2013/01/the-impending-crisis-that-is-windows-xp.html
======
shaggyfrog
Another website that requires loading an advertising script/tracker (Disqus)
in order to show _actual content_.

Authors: please stop using this pattern!

~~~
nonchalance
It's the disconnect rule: any article which requires disabling
ghostery/disconnect to read or which have 10 or more trackers merit flagging.
If the content is good, there is most likely a better home with fewer trackers
/ ads (which is not to say that I'm against ads entirely, but there is a
limit)

------
devx
The good news for those organizations is that Ubuntu 14.04 LTS is coming out
in the same month Windows XP's support is expiring. If they are ever going to
move off Windows (especially governmental institutions), now it's the best
time to do it, with them moving off XP, and with Windows 8 being so
schizophrenic, radical, and generally enterprise-hostile.

~~~
greenyoda
I don't think it's likely that a huge corporation whose entire IT
infrastructure was built around Windows and Microsoft software would migrate
to Linux. It would be a big technical and political risk for the executives:
if something went wrong, the company would be seriously hurt and they'd be
fired. Upgrading to a newer version of Windows would be technically easier and
politically much, much safer.

------
hackhackhack
9 months ago:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5090546](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5090546)

